# 1 M W F Closed?



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Has the Poljot factory closed?

I've heard rumors that prodution has now been hived off to other places and the factory has shut down.









What's going on?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Ive heard that too


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Where did you hear it from?

I just did a quick search of three of four Russian newspaper sites and found nothing mentioned


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

PM sent Roger


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Roger Roger,

What's your vector Victor?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Do you like watching gladiator films? ( Rich...not Roger







)


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Rich will be getting a complex soon: I called him Ray the other day!!









What's this about Poljot? Closing down







Just as I was getting a taste for the flippin things and identifiying what chrono I wanted to get next up


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

Its been rumours for a couple of years now and supposedly at the end of 2004 it closed - good old russians were always good at keeping quiet... its good marketing though if you think about it.

but since Poljot have sold the 3133 to Maktime and alarm calibres to Vostok

even if poljot continue - it really is the death of the 1st moscow watch Factory

Volmax took over the designs and were in the same building as Poljot

so I assume Volmax is now poljot employees (+ or - a few of them) sourcing their parts from maktime and vostok and ETA and making expensive more profitable

higher end watches.
























at least we have Vostok to look forward to for that 100% russian flavour

Vostok are supposed to be developing an Automatic Chrono based on their own movement.... but thats rumours too


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I blame Brussels


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

What's Sprouts got to do with it Mac?









Mind you, I was looking around last night for some tasty Poljots to shortlist (and found 'em too







) and one web site I looked at, their Poljots were full of ETA 7750's and 2824's







and naturally more expensive


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Xantiagib said:


> Its been rumours for a couple of years now and supposedly at the end of 2004 it closed - good old russians were always good at keeping quiet... its good marketing though if you think about it.
> 
> but since Poljot have sold the 3133 to Maktime and alarm calibres to Vostok
> 
> ...


I think they lost the name `Poljot` some time back, I`ve not noticed it on new models for some time, `Buran`, `Sturmanski` & `Ocean` seem more prevalent


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

*a comment I read on another russian watch related forum:*

_"For those who got in late, Poljot is dead. Check out the thread called "Interesting Article" for some of the debate so far. I'm raising an new thread on this subject because it is likely to be of interest to casual lurkers who may have missed it._

In the abovementioned thread, Andreas is referring to an article which can be found in the press articles section , specifically a comment by our good friend Irina regarding the demise of the 1st Moscow Watch Factory. More about this can also be found here:

Taking all of that into account, here is a short time-line of significant events in this process:

*2002* Volmax formed by ex-Poljot employees and sets up in Building 8 of Poljot factory, producing watches of original design using Poljot parts.

*2003* Poljot company renamed "1st Moscow Watch Factory".

Poljot brand limited to domestic market.

Volmax now own Buran, Shturmanskie and Aviator brands.

*October 2003* Vostok buys production tools for calibre 2612.1 alarm

*2004* Poljot production limited to a short run of gold watches.

Production of movements continues for Volmax, including an expanded range of calibre 2609 variants.

First Vostok alarm watches appear on ebay (possibly prototypes?)

*late 2004* Maktime buys tools for calibre 3133 and variants.

Volmax buys up all remaining 1st Moscow parts stocks, and begins buying 2612.1 alarm from Vostok.

All 1st Moscow production ceases at end of year.

*Feb 2005* Maktime begin production of 3133 movements.

Note that the only missing piece of the puzzle is the fate of the calibres 2609, 2614, 2616, 2624, 2627, 2628 I hope Maktime got them."


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I think they lost the name `Poljot` some time back, I`ve not noticed it on new models for some time, `Buran`, `Sturmanski` & `Ocean` seem more prevalent
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They didn't 'lose' it - Poljot was the name granted to them when Uri Gagarin wore one of their watches into space in '61 they reverted to using the '1st Moscow watch factory' Poljot was still used to brand domestic market watches

Sturmanksi Buran and ocean are more marketable names than '1st Moscow watch factory" etc..


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Xantiagib said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > I think they lost the name `Poljot` some time back,Â I`ve not noticed it on new models for some time, `Buran`,Â `Sturmanski` & `Ocean` seem more prevalent
> ...


I see, thanks


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

This is what I have been told. :



> Poljot factory does not make watches for the most part but Volmax is busy as always. Volmax has been the main producer of all of these watches for some time and they are doing fine. Poljot factory who made movements is simply not making the 3133, 2612 movements any more but that has no effect on Volmax. They still get movements and sell almost all the Volmax models and some Poljot models too. So, all is well with Volmax.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Roy said:


> This is what I have been told. :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_Phew!!_ I thought for a moment there I was going to have get a second mortgage to buy up your remaining stock


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

We'll have to start calling them Volmax watches now then. Seems like all is well for now.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Stan said:


> We'll have to start calling them Volmax watches now then. Seems like all is well for now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I prefer Poljot, `Volmax` sounds like a guiter amp


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

Indeed all is well with Volmax - everybody's favourite Poljot models are still made by them and will continue to do so.

it is the state of the Poljot factory that is uncertain - not the russian watch industry which continues to bloom.



Roy said:


> This is what I have been told. :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

Poljot is no longer, Volmax is a new company of ex-poljot employees

though IMHO Volmax sounds like a Vibrator!

























mach 0.0013137 said:


> Stan said:
> 
> 
> > We'll have to start calling them Volmax watches now then. Seems like all is well for now.
> ...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Talking of the !st MWF, here`s something I found on ebay that I presume was made there for the chinese market.









I know some forum members really hate Roman dials, what about this one then :









I think it has a certain charm

























BTW I haven`t bought/bid on it....

but maybe























If this post is a problem feel free to delete it


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

Thats a fake of an original chinese watch that is very rare and

is just a standard redialed pobeda.

get a nice orignal pobeda (because the original chinese one is as rare as rocking horse poo)



mach 0.0013137 said:


> Talking of the !st MWF, here`s something I found on ebay that I presume was made there for the chinese market.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Thanks Dave


----------

